
Ask HN: What is your go to source/website for startup knowledge? - abhutra
I understand there is Paul Graham Blogs, A16Z Podcasts Start-up school(These are the ones I frequently visit), various individual blogs and videos to know what to do in different stages of start-up. But is there a single repository for all these things where I can go to?
======
mattbgates
[https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/) and
[https://justinjackson.ca/](https://justinjackson.ca/)

IndieHackers gives you insight into who the startup founders are, what they
did, and even how much they are making a month.

JustinJackson is a pretty smart guy who failed at a startup (maybe more), but
learned his lessons and is not shy to share any of that information.

~~~
abhutra
No doubt Indie Hacker is great source learn directly from others' experience.

But I was looking something which covers more about fundamentals and used
case. Like why to startup/ when to start/ who should be in your team etc.
[https://justinjackson.ca/](https://justinjackson.ca/) definitely looks like
something which I am looking for.

------
abhi_jit
I have visited several resources to get a fundamental understanding of startup
decision making, by which I mean what to do, most importantly, why and when. I
personally use
[https://startupresources.io/index.html](https://startupresources.io/index.html)
and [http://startupstash.com/](http://startupstash.com/) to find great
resources to test my ideas.

